# Try to withdraw some of your cash out of the bank



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

Tell me how well it goes for you, Wells Fargo didn't have enough on hand and American First has Limits on what you can withdraw, not per account but total for the day.
Wow I never thought I would see this in the states, I have Experienced it in the following places Zimbabwe yes, Suid Afrika Yes, Greece yes, Island of of Crete,yes But the U.S. dollar was King and at these places at the time If you had it on hand you had no problems, now you can't get it in your hand (problem)

This is an eye opener for sure ( you can't withdraw your own money, what the hell)
Just curious on what other people are experiencing out there


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Natural Born Killer said:


> Tell me how well it goes for you, Wells Fargo didn't have enough on hand and American First has Limits on what you can withdraw, not per account but total for the day.
> Wow I never thought I would see this in the states, I have Experienced it in the following places Zimbabwe yes, Suid Afrika Yes, Greece yes, Island of of Crete,yes But the U.S. dollar was King and at these places at the time If you had it on hand you had no problems, now you can't get it in your hand (problem)
> 
> This is an eye opener for sure ( you can't withdraw your own money, what the hell)
> Just curious on what other people are experiencing out there


That's all we need right now is a bank run.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Why would you need to withdrawal very much money? 

Credit cards not gonna work? 

I’m going to be avoiding disease laden cash for a while.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

That to me says they are not planning properly (shouldn’t be surprised by the two institutions you mentioned). I work at a local community bank and we have no restrictions on cash withdrawals/etc. Poor planning by the big institutions.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Iron Bear said:


> Why would you need to withdrawal very much money?


KSL deals 

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I didn't have a problem last week but I just take out a small amount to get me through for awhile.

I try not to use cards but I can see where it would be better as far exposure to germs.

Oh and it wasn't either of the two you mentioned.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

DallanC said:


> KSL deals
> 
> -DallanC


^ This, although there seems to be a trend toward Venmo.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

I cashed a check last Friday and the Wells Fargo I was at ran out of hundreds. The teller asked if the last thousand would be ok in 20s. Weird right? He said they had quite the run of customers making large withdrawals. We had some good chuckles about how people needed bills to wipe their arses with after the t.p. debacle.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

People are so stupid. It's interesting to watch, and terrifying at the same time. There simply is no need for this, other than the need we create ourselves. 

naturalbornkiller, I was in Zimbabwe when inflation went bananas and their money became worthless. Man, that was an experience!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What people don't realize is that the paper money that they are withdrawing is going to be next to worthless if this really turns into a real financial emergency.

I guess that they are planning on buying a roll of TP with that C note that they now have.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

It's truly amazing to watch these things unfold. The flock mentality that we have is unreal. 

There are rumors that the government is going to buy all the .22 ammo, so everyone goes out and buys ammo for months on end, basically following the delivery trucks. There are rumors that people are buying out all the toilet paper, so a huge run goes on toilet paper. Then it turned to paper towels. Now a couple people go make large withdrawals from the bank, so everyone else has to run and go do it. 

Why do we do this to ourselves?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> It's truly amazing to watch these things unfold. The flock mentality that we have is unreal.
> 
> There are rumors that the government is going to buy all the .22 ammo, so everyone goes out and buys ammo for months on end, basically following the delivery trucks. There are rumors that people are buying out all the toilet paper, so a huge run goes on toilet paper. Then it turned to paper towels. Now a couple people go make large withdrawals from the bank, so everyone else has to run and go do it.
> 
> Why do we do this to ourselves?


They do it because a lot of people are just like sheep.

I remember back in high school where for a prank a few of us walked up to a theater box office window while it was closed and started a line. Before long the line was fairly long, that was when we left. We drove back by that window a couple of hours later and the line was still there.

The people that were standing in it had no idea of why but they figured that something was going on and wanted to get in on it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I called this a week ago......You know there is only so much physical paper money printed.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

BTW, How much cash are they allowing to be withdrawn daily?


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

No,ksl deals, no arse wiping,
Bought a crown custom Weatherby in 257 weatherby from a collector, seller wanted cash, just thought the experience at the banks was weird.

"I was in Zimbabwe when inflation went bananas and their money became worthless. Man, that was an experience!".

Vic Falls: Handmade Courtney boots ( Elephant and cape Buff) for around 60.00 a pair U.S. traded into bags full of Zim-dollars, black market at night Right time right Place.


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

Fowlmouth,
5,[email protected] Wells Fargo and 2,000 @ America First,


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

the question was asked: why do people do it?


right now, Lin's, Smith's, Walmart, and Home Depot are all out of toilet paper. We have enough in our house to last another week. I wish I would have gone out early and bought a couple cases. But we opted to hold out and wait for things to calm down. So far that decision is looking like a bad decision.


When all of us that didn't panic run out -- then who's the fool??

Vanilla -- I know you have access to toilet paper. Will you right me an order?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PBH said:


> right now, Lin's, Smith's, Walmart, and Home Depot are all out of toilet paper. We have enough in our house to last another week. I wish I would have gone out early and bought a couple cases. But we opted to hold out and wait for things to calm down. So far that decision is looking like a bad decision.
> 
> When all of us that didn't panic run out -- then who's the fool??
> 
> Vanilla -- I know you have access to toilet paper. Will you right me an order?


Amazon has amazon brand 2-ply TP for sale right now for 4.99 for a 6 pack.

-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

PBH said:


> But we opted to hold out and wait for things to calm down. So far that decision is looking like a bad decision.
> 
> When all of us that didn't panic run out -- then who's the fool??


I have a decent amount on hand as well but if this dumbassery persists beyond the next few weeks, I too will be hurting for some TP. It isn't that the world is running out of TP, it's just that the mass hysteria and senseless hoarding are creating these additional problems that should not be issues at all.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> Vanilla -- I know you have access to toilet paper. Will you right me an order?


Not sure I can do that, but may have a solution.

I spent an hour or so the other day looking through old pictures. I realized I used to fish a whole lot more than I do now. I don't even know if I remember how to do it properly. You show me how to fish again, I'll show you the toilet paper.

Costco in South Ogden had oodles and oodles of TP yesterday and nobody was there to get it. Not sure how long it lasted, but I was given photo proof by a buddy that was there. Things will calm in the next week or so on that. But yes, the panic buyers do put level-headed folks in a predicament on this stuff sometimes.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

for those that do not understand banking:

https://www.fdic.gov/about/learn/learning/banks.html


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Now if there is ever a shortage of Mtn. Dew:shock:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Not sure I can do that....


I guess I'll have to schedule an interview locally....

(don't make me use my magic undies!!)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> Now if there is ever a shortage of Mtn. Dew:shock:


Ha ha! I go load up every week. No shortage on ANY sodas or beer anywhere I have seen.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Dunkem said:


> Now if there is ever a shortage of Mtn. Dew:shock:


No TP needed for that kind of nutrition. Heck, it doesn't even have to change colors from input to output!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

As an observer and student of human behavior I always nothing surprises me anymore. Here are some of the things I noticed with this whole self induced panic.

No TP anywhere last week but my wife and I were able to stock up on good quantities of food to rotate our emergency stash. I guess folks will eat TP at some point.

Cabelas last Saturday sold 87K worth of guns and 65K in ammo. I guess folks really want to defend their butt wipe.

This morning after the earthquake I saw costco gas stations backup for an hour or more. Many were filling gas cans galore. 

Panic and flock mentality make for amazing self fulfilling prophesies. Needless to say the more I Study humans the more I love my dogs. They understand me.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Let me be a voice of reason if I may. What's funny is our infrastructure is fine, supply chain is fine. If people just took what they needed without hoarding - WE'D BE FINE!!

On the cash note - I feel like I can speak with some authority here - I work at a local financial institution and let me explain some of the reasoning behind why cash limits have been instituted. 

First, you're local branch carries a relatively small amount of cash. This is for a few reasons... one, Cash sitting in a vault isn't doing anything for you. Banks and credit unions want to lend this money out, if they can't lend it out they want to invest it in overnight funds and the like. Second, it's extremely dangerous to keep all that much cash in a building (robberies, etc).

When hysteria like this ensues, we can't just give every Tom, Dick and Sally their $100k in SMALL bills just so they can bring it back in a month. If you go to your branch and are limited ITS NOT BECAUSE YOUR BANK IS FAILING!!! It's because we need to be able to serve as many people as possible and those armored trucks can't deliver the types of cash everyone wants on a whim. We've had plenty of special orders for large amounts, just be patient, be smart and have a little common sense.

Lastly, as a note to bring some levity/irony to this thread. I've heard reports of numerous people not being able to use their cash because, let's be honest, it's disgusting paper... many business are ONLY accepting cards. So, good luck with all that cash!! I guess you could use it for toilet paper if you really got desperate .


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

sknabnoj said:


> Lastly, as a note to bring some levity/irony to this thread. I've heard reports of numerous people not being able to use their cash because, let's be honest, it's disgusting paper... many business are ONLY accepting cards. So, good luck with all that cash!! I guess you could use it for toilet paper if you really got desperate .


Thats idiotic, there are MANY studies so far showing Cornona virus actually lives longer on hard surfaces like plastic and metal than soft surfaces like a dollar bill.

-DallanC


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

DallanC said:


> Thats idiotic, there are MANY studies so far showing Cornona virus actually lives longer on hard surfaces like plastic and metal than soft surfaces like a dollar bill.
> 
> -DallanC


I don't disagree but, the point is, you're Visa/Mastercard/Amex/Discover cards will all still work and you take all that cash out and you still can't use it? Kind of funny...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

sknabnoj said:


> I don't disagree but, the point is, you're Visa/Mastercard/Amex/Discover cards will all still work and you take all that cash out and you still can't use it? Kind of funny...


I guess then the question is, what are people using cash for and how much?

Me personally, I've spent alot recently ... there are some smoking deals on things we were planning on purchasing this year anyway. Your average Joe Blow who is in a bind and needs to sell something has no means to take a credit card, he will take Benji's though 

-DallanC


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

DallanC said:


> I guess then the question is, what are people using cash for and how much?
> 
> Me personally, I've spent alot recently ... there are some smoking deals on things we were planning on purchasing this year anyway. Your average Joe Blow who is in a bind and needs to sell something has no means to take a credit card, he will take Benji's though
> 
> -DallanC


That's a great point. Maybe I've helped you recently with a large cash withdrawal?? Haha

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

sknabnoj said:


> That's a great point. Maybe I've helped you recently with a large cash withdrawal?? Haha


No, I've not needed to withdraw anything. I've also not gone food shopping. I'm more on the overly prepared end of the spectrum.

-DallanC


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Thats idiotic, there are MANY studies so far showing Cornona virus actually lives longer on hard surfaces like plastic and metal than soft surfaces like a dollar bill.
> 
> -DallanC


true but have you ever tried to wipe your ass with a credit card?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

APD said:


> true but have you ever tried to wipe your ass with a credit card?


No but OMG I have a funny story related to $1 bills and a steaming pile of poo... I should post that in the humor forum

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> What people don't realize is that the paper money that they are withdrawing is going to be next to worthless if this really turns into a real financial emergency.
> 
> I guess that they are planning on buying a roll of TP with that C note that they now have.


I'm happy to see financial institutions placing limits on withdrawals. Let's see &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. What happened in 1932 ?????

With the lack of TP supplies, I guess you could use the paper money for that.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Frankly I am very upset my money is not where I put it. I remember I took it to the teller and deposited it with her, Miranda was her name. She told me it would be safe there until I needed it. Well now I needed it and Miranda doesn't work there anymore so I guess that's why they won't give it back to me. That woman took my money. 

If the virus comes knocking I won't have the cash to bribe it to away. Further more I can't buy ammo to defend the toilet paper stash I have built up from looters or FEMA confiscation squads. I am truly afraid for my families well being because my money left with the person that said it would be kept safe.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

MadHunter said:


> Frankly I am very upset my money is not where I put it. I remember I took it to the teller and deposited it with her, Miranda was her name. She told me it would be safe there until I needed it. Well now I needed it and Miranda doesn't work there anymore so I guess that's why they won't give it back to me. That woman took my money.
> 
> If the virus comes knocking I won't have the cash to bribe it to away. Further more I can't buy ammo to defend the toilet paper stash I have built up from looters or FEMA confiscation squads. I am truly afraid for my families well being because my money left with the person that said it would be kept safe.


Interesting. That's a fairly short sided view of the whole economic system. Maybe you should just keep your cash under your mattress from here on out?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Where I live I have learned that if I plan on taking a large amount of cash out of my local bank that I need to alert them a couple days in advance. While a bank is where they store the money I understand what it might look like if I walked in and asked for $10,000 cash. While they may be able to give me quite a few hundred dollar bills I am sure that I would also receive a lot of $50's and $20's. The days of walking into a bank and getting that $10,000 in 10 one thousand dollar bills is long gone. 

I was surprised a number of years ago when I sold a motorcycle and they gentleman who purchased it handed me 3 one thousand dollar bills to pay for it.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

One of the worst things a financial institution can do in a time like this is not have a depositors cash available if they want or need it. No they don’t keep all your money in the vault at any given time. But if they are worth your money to deposit they should be smart enough to watch their cash levels and see trends. Obviously in times like these keeping investments more liquid makes more sense so the institution can access those funds quickly and get them in the vault for times like this. No institution is perfect, but some are better than others.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

sknabnoj said:


> Interesting. That's a fairly short sided view of the whole economic system. Maybe you should just keep your cash under your mattress from here on out?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


WOW! No sense of humor?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

JuddCT said:


> One of the worst things a financial institution can do in a time like this is not have a depositors cash available if they want or need it. No they don't keep all your money in the vault at any given time. But if they are worth your money to deposit they should be smart enough to watch their cash levels and see trends. Obviously in times like these keeping investments more liquid makes more sense so the institution can access those funds quickly and get them in the vault for times like this. No institution is perfect, but some are better than others.


Say thank you to the patriot act and other quasi-bullcrap acts. A lot of these regulations were put in place to prevent the laundering of money, funneling of cash to terrorist organizations and to also control the population that does not know what's in their best interest. Frankly I find the latter massively offensive no matter how true it may be.

If these regulations were not in place our extremely fragile system would be in greater risk of collapse. Bank runs would happen more often because frankly it just takes a bank not giving a kid his topence for bird feed.

Banks don't have COH for many reasons the first one being safety. In today's regulated world using cash is a sign of wrongdoing. If you need cash in those amounts why not a cashier's check? What are you hiding or trying to hide? Now I am not accusing anyone here, I am just pointing out the perspective of the big eye in the sky. Remember we gave up all this freedom and liberty in the name safety and security and law and order. Oh yeah and so that uncle Sam always knew what you were up to and he could get his fair cut of everything. It's a crappy thing for those of us old enough to remember you could buy a car in cash and not have to justify to someone where the money came from because gosh darn it we worked hard for it.

TOTP rant for me!


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

MadHunter said:


> WOW! No sense of humor?


Ha ha, jeez I'm sorry!! I'm realizing this past week had taken more of a toll on me than I realized! I'm just a little sensitive right now I guess!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Reminds me of Its a wonderful life.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I can see having some cash on hand. I actually laugh watching the kids use their Card for buying a cup of coffee or a pack of gum.

But I would be interested in seeing the amount people think is needed. I would like to think I would have to plan in advance to give someone more than $10,000 in cash. And I would definitely be worried about the transaction.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Having worked at a couple banks you would be surprised how much cash is actually on hand, you simply do not need very much of it. If you need a lot they can get it for you with about a week generally. There certainly are limits as mentioned when the same morons hoarding the TP now want to show up and withdraw $30k, they will just laugh at such a request and send the report to the IRS...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Iron Bear said:


> Reminds me of Its a wonderful life.


I force my family to watch that every year around Christmas.

-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Limited withdraw is not new. I was at my bank yesterday and asked. You can withdraw up to $5,000.00. If you want more then that you have to order it. But you can get it. Think about this. The reason given is that branch you go to has only so much $$$$ and they need to help all their customers. If one person comes in a gets $100,000.00 that wipes out the cash on hand so no one else can get any. The teller yesterday said a person came in asking to withdraw $75,000.00 and they ordered up the amount to be picked up in a day or two.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Just got a bank email that ACH that they use for deposits, and many other banks, is having difficulty with translations and to expect a delay in depots showing in accounts, and for members to plan accordingly.

Sounds like the banking system is starting to crack and show its flaws.

-DallanC


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Just got a bank email that ACH that they use for deposits, and many other banks, is having difficulty with translations and to expect a delay in depots showing in accounts, and for members to plan accordingly.
> 
> Sounds like the banking system is starting to crack and show its flaws.
> 
> -DallanC


I think that what is showing its flaws are the human users of that system. It's the humans that cause these problems not the system itself.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

MadHunter said:


> I think that what is showing its flaws are the human users of that system. It's the humans that cause these problems not the system itself.


This is true.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

